# Roaches and Snails for a Bosc



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there

Im trying to keep my Bosc's diet as healthy and interesting as possible so im looking to add some roaches and snails to the menu.

Interested in starting a roach colony aswell.

If anyone has any of either for sale or can point me in the right direction that would be fantastic.

Cheers :2thumb:

Griff


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

I got a bosc too, Feed mine dubia roaches thers loads of breeders on here but i got mine off ebay. Iknow that you can feed them Giant African land snails but do you know of any other type of snail that you can feed them? : victory:


----------



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

No idea. Thats the problem im having with snails, all the reptile shop sells are giant affrica and they are way too large for my still little Bosc :2thumb:


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

Just feed off the smaller ones after breeding. Just 2 GALS will produce hundreds of eggs. They look quite easy to look after 2.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

you can feed garden snails but then there's the risk of parasites and poss toxins depending where you've got them from. You could collect some and then farm them yourself so you'll know what they've been eating etc, i think there are some places that sell normal garden type snails aswell.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

toad650 said:


> you can feed garden snails but then there's the risk of parasites and poss toxins depending where you've got them from. You could collect some and then farm them yourself so you'll know what they've been eating etc, i think there are some places that sell normal garden type snails aswell.


 
Might have to look into that, id profer to buy them tho. Might save a few quid collecting them but if it means having to take a trip to the vets cos my Monitors ill id be gutted.:sad:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

snails are the main diet of pinked tounge skinks so i have read posts where people have had friends and family collecting them from there gardens when they know there's no pestisides being used close by. I think there's even tins or vacume packs of snails aswell.

Gals is generally the easy option although if you don't get adults your in for a long wait before you get eggs and then hatchlings, but once you have you'll be inundated with the slimmey little guys :lol2:


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

toad650 said:


> snails are the main diet of pinked tounge skinks so i have read posts where people have had friends and family collecting them from there gardens when they know there's no pestisides being used close by. I think there's even tins or vacume packs of snails aswell.
> 
> Gals is generally the easy option although if you don't get adults your in for a long wait before you get eggs and then hatchlings, but once you have you'll be inundated with the slimmey little guys :lol2:


 
Think ill give them a try, my monitor is a hungry little fella think he'll go thro those like sweets :lol2:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

Repidge said:


> Think ill give them a try, my monitor is a hungry little fella think he'll go thro those like sweets :lol2:


my ackies love them when i can get hold of them as does my box turtle :2thumb:


----------



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

Livefood Warehouse Dubia Roaches

Dubai Roaches :2thumb:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i got some small gals, i think like 19 from dave on here who i got my bosc off, there nearly 3 inches maybe more in shell but still waiting for babys.. but im going to have way too many to handle when they do breed haha.. good job my bosc is like a black hole


----------

